
42Floors Raises $5M, Expands Office Search Site To New York - darrennix
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/16/42floors-raises-5m-from-dave-mcclure-alexis-ohanian-others-expands-office-search-site-to-new-york/
======
tomasien
Seeing <http://42floors.com/showroom> was one of the greatest "aha!" moments
I've ever had looking at any startup. I'm thrilled to see the company
continuing to grow, I think it's a fantastic model.

~~~
jaf12duke
We're been really focused on the office manager specifically. What things
drive that person crazy. Showroom is our first stab at easing that pain of
moving. Lots more to come.

~~~
tomasien
It made two things make sense to me 1\. Monetization. You can own so many
verticals with straightforward business models that will ALSO 2\. Ease the
pains of your users. I hate furnishing an office, whether a CEO of a startup
or an office manager of a large office. It's the worst thing ever.

------
tapertaper
Slick stuff. They clearly invest a lot of time/energy into each listing. Good
photos, good detail on each building.

We want to move to a bigger space in downtown NY but we need to break our
five-year lease. So we either moving within the building (no broker) or find a
replacement for our space (broker simultaneously places us and fills our
space). Hard to imagine 42floors helping us this time 'round.

~~~
jaf12duke
Most of ours users use 42Floors as well as work with a broker. We can't
replace the one-on-one professional consultation of a broker, but we do
provide you an easily way to scan 100's of listings.

Either way, congrats on needing more office space! And as Darren mentioned,
you can post your sublease for free on 42Floors and we'll help get it leased
up.

------
001sky
_The site offers a collection of office furniture, a way to connect with
interior designers and wellness programs, kitchen accessories and so on. For
now, it’s basically a lead-gen aggregator, sending users to the sites where
they can buy those items_

\-- This is an interesting, logical extension too.

------
joonix
What are the advantages to using 42Floors over LoopNet, other than the UI?

~~~
darrennix
Loopnet's revenue is largely from subscription fees to be able to search
listings. 42Floors is entirely free to search.

------
sethbannon
I've been waiting for them to come to NYC. The real-estate market is
fundamentally broken here, with the interests of brokers and searches totally
at odds. This is a welcome development!

~~~
jaf12duke
Awesome. We're excited to set up shop in ny. Please let us know what you
think. All suggestions welcomed.

------
onwardly
I didn't see the potential of this idea when I first heard of 42Floors.

Then I needed to find office space.

Looking forward to seeing this in Atlanta!

~~~
jaf12duke
Soon! We've got to get NYC set up correctly. But we're excited to launch in
Atlanta next year!

------
Causalien
Dear 42Floors. I desperately need you guys to do Los Angeles. Will be moving
there on Jan 1st.

~~~
jaf12duke
Hmmmm...Jan 1st may be hard to meet :)

~~~
Causalien
An idea came up while searching. You know what would be cool? A way to see
what type of business is in each office building. I want to find co-working
spaces that have a large concentration of the type of business I am in for
obvious networking purposes.

------
100k
Congrats to Jason and team!

~~~
jaf12duke
Thanks man! Always feels good to ship!

~~~
friendstock
Congrats, Jason!!

